# Afghan info



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm just curious if any of you have found any good sites about Afghan hounds. I've been trying to read up on them as I have really fallen for them.
I've searched the web, but not found any sites like this one. So I thought I'd ask you all if any of you belong to anything or know of any site that might give info on them.
(Of course, poodles are still number one!  )


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> I'm just curious if any of you have found any good sites about Afghan hounds. I've been trying to read up on them as I have really fallen for them.
> I've searched the web, but not found any sites like this one. So I thought I'd ask you all if any of you belong to anything or know of any site that might give info on them.
> (Of course, poodles are still number one!  )


I love this website because it has videos Blue fox posted this for the poodle a while ago 

http://www.dog.com/dog-breeds/afghan-hound/
The breed club website does not have much info but I found this link seems like a lot of info they even have a message board
http://www.afghanhoundsinternational.net/


----------

